# Feeding the clowns



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

i purchased my clown fish last week, and i feed them every couple of days this this frozen stuff called marine feast just wanted to ask, what do you guys feed your clowns? mine are very small, only a few month old i would say, they seem to enjoy the frozen food though.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

MRmase01 said:


> i purchased my clown fish last week, and i feed them every couple of days this this frozen stuff called marine feast just wanted to ask, what do you guys feed your clowns? mine are very small, only a few month old i would say, they seem to enjoy the frozen food though.


http://www.sustainableaquatics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/SA-dry-hatchery-diet1-600x354.jpg

I feed my clowns twice daily, a mix of mostly SA Hatchery Diet. I found that the smaller 0.5mm pellets work the best for juvenile clowns and have just stuck with that size. I mix the SA Diet with Omega One Marine *pellets* and Omega One Veggie Kelp pellets...not sure what size those last 2 pellets are, but they are larger than the SA pellets. (Not sure why this post is linking to the Omega Flakes...I recommend the pellets but only because that's what I've used...the flakes may be just as good, I dunno). I occasionally supplement with frozen mysis and brine...maybe once a week? And on those days, I withhold the dry mix entirely.

Clowns are the best. )


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Formula one! Specifically made to bring clowns into breeding condition and perfect for them regardless.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Formula one! Specifically made to bring clowns into breeding condition and perfect for them regardless.


is that the name of the food? just i have been seaching for it and cant seem to find it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

MRmase01 said:


> is that the name of the food? just i have been seaching for it and cant seem to find it?


Ocean Nutrition formula one.Get the block(like 4. oz) not the cubes as they seem to be different.The block is like hamburg when defrosted.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I used Hikari Marine S for mine. But Formula One works great too! There are also different formulas for higher color or fast growth.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I feed frozen brine or shrimp once a week or so...I wonder if the frozen Forumla One wouldn't be a more nutritional supplement? I wasn't aware they had a meaty frozen food and it looks like they have one with a high mix of algae too? I've been wanting to find a tastier algae product...anyone used that stuff with Blennies etc? Also, has anyone ever used the Feeding Frenzy mesh feeder this company has on their website? Or ordered the frozen stuff online? My nearest pet store is over 100 miles away.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

its always good to feed your fish a variety of foods to maximize the vitamin intake.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Ocean Nutrition formula one.Get the block(like 4. oz) not the cubes as they seem to be different.The block is like hamburg when defrosted.


Aquarium Fish Foods: Ocean Nutrition Formula One Flake & Pellet Food
Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Frozen Foods


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I checked Live Aquaria earlier today but they are out and no one knows when it will be back in. I found some at Marine Depot, but it's either 7oz "Block Trays" or a 2lb Block. Not sure which one is truly the "block". 2 lbs seems like a lot but whatever works. I can't find a 4oz block anywhere.

Ocean Nutrition Formula One Cube


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I noticed on the block food it says "with color enhacer" and also notes a "gel binder".This I don't think will be listed on the cubes and could be the difference.
OC also makes a formula 2 for veggie eaters and is loaded with algae? stuff as it is green.I use this sparingly for my angels if I cant give them extra calurpae from other tanks or sump.
Ocean Nutrition Frozen Fish Food Information Page This is what the packege I get looks like.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I noticed on the block food it says "with color enhacer" and also notes a "gel binder".This I don't think will be listed on the cubes and could be the difference.
> OC also makes a formula 2 for veggie eaters and is loaded with algae? stuff as it is green.I use this sparingly for my angels if I cant give them extra calurpae from other tanks or sump.
> Ocean Nutrition Frozen Fish Food Information Page This is what the packege I get looks like.


Do the angels go after the green stuff as well as they go after the higher protein stuff?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yea,they eat both with vigor!I mostly feed frozen prawn to my two larger tanks(with larger fish),but add the formula one and 2 1-2 times weekly.My reef gets mysis cubes along with the prawn.
Even the groupers and lionfish will eat the formula 2 if they're hungry(which seems to be always! ).But the tangs and angels love the formula 2 and calurpae.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

i asked in store today what do they feed their clowns, and they said the marine feast that i use, but they also said they can have flake? is this right?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

MRmase01 said:


> i asked in store today what do they feed their clowns, and they said the marine feast that i use, but they also said they can have flake? is this right?


I think it's awesome that you are putting so much thought into your clowns diet...if all clownfish could be so lucky.

Okay, so I looked up _Marine Feast _and it's stated ingredients are standard for the US industry so it's potentially an adequate diet. However it's a Chinese product and culturally, their treatment of animals is horrendous...beyond cruel...beyond unethical...downright evil IMO. Their industry standard is to not have an industry standard so who knows what's in their pet foods...likely someone's pet. I'd feed my clowns a hotdog before I'd feed them that...out of principle alone. 

As far as flakes go...certainly clownfish will eat them and they may even thrive on them. There are good flake foods out there...somewhere...I'm just not a fish flake fan. I don't like the smell of them. They smell like play-doh and crayons and plastic. 

*3 American Fish Food Companies...*

OmegaSea - Take a look at their site...it's super interesting and something there may entice you to try their product. If nothing else, you'll learn some stuff about making fish food. FYI, the Marine Pellets are too large for juvenile clowns IMO...you'd have to smash them a little or even better, offer something smaller. Watchman gobies absolutely love them though and my larger pod species literally come crawling out of the rocks and sand by the thousands as soon as the food hits bottom. My blenny finally started to take the Kelp Pellets but it took a few days to convince him. He already liked the Marine Pellets but I was worried he was getting too much protein and not enough greens. He's such a mean crabby SOB...I have no idea why I'm doting on him.

Aquarium Food, Frozen Formula Foods, Frozen Single items, Flake, Pallet, Wafers, San Diego - I just ordered some fish food from this company yesterday. Several people in this thread recommended that you try those same products. I've only skimmed the Ocean Nutrition site but again, lots of good info...for sure everything you need to know about feeding clowns.

Hatchery Feeds | Sustainable Aquatics - I got to visit this facility. They've put a lot of thought and sweat into this food and in my opinion, it's the best dry pellet I've ever fed.

So how are your clownfish doing btw? What kind do you have and how many?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although flakes may be nutritionaly ok and the clowns may even like them,be warned almost all prepared food have phosphates in them and phosphates cause more trouble in marine aquariums then fresh(algae).I feed no prepared food to my salts,but if I did I would look into New Life Spectrum marine.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Although flakes may be nutritionaly ok and the clowns may even like them,be warned almost all prepared food have phosphates in them and phosphates cause more trouble in marine aquariums then fresh(algae).I feed no prepared food to my salts,but if I did I would look into New Life Spectrum marine.


What do you like about New Life Spectrum Marine? What's selling you on that product?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I started with granule foods way back when duplarin was the only one.I have always just thought that the granules(pellet) type food offered a better option for prepared foods.
In this link I provided in a crude food analysis revue,NLS got 3-4 stars out of 6 for quality'I'll add that there were(are still) no 6 star products available according to this source.The analysis is based on ingredients and the "true" quality of the ingredients and does a pretty good job of explaining it all.
I have searches for "a zoo" food but can't find it in any stores and only in 4 oz containers online.I buy all my prepared foods by the pound(3.6lbs for flakes and 3 types{sizes} of NLS @5 lbs. per container),an incredible savings over the best LFS prices(3.6lbs. of tetra pro crisp for $50,and 5lbs of NLS for around $50)!
NLS
This is a very informational link.
This is thread I posted about prepared foods(has same link).
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f4/crude-analysis-prepared-foods-42472.html


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I started with granule foods way back when duplarin was the only one.I have always just thought that the granules(pellet) type food offered a better option for prepared foods.
> In this link I provided in a crude food analysis revue,NLS got 3-4 stars out of 6 for quality'I'll add that there were(are still) no 6 star products available according to this source.The analysis is based on ingredients and the "true" quality of the ingredients and does a pretty good job of explaining it all.
> I have searches for "a zoo" food but can't find it in any stores and only in 4 oz containers online.I buy all my prepared foods by the pound(3.6lbs for flakes and 3 types{sizes} of NLS @5 lbs. per container),an incredible savings over the best LFS prices(3.6lbs. of tetra pro crisp for $50,and 5lbs of NLS for around $50)!
> NLS
> ...


Thanks...I look forward to diving into all that. 

What's your weekly feeding schedule in your mixed reef? Do you believe frozen foods produce less nutrients than pellets while meeting the same nutritional needs of the fish? I'll have to do some math cuz I've never put anything to numbers...but I'm wondering if a single serving of frozen equals a single serving of pellets...nutritionally that is. 

My head's spinning...I'm too tired for this.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nutritionally I might be inclined to believe prepared foods offer better values,that being said (and I do have NLS marine that when offered the fish gobble up)I just think without issues arising that my salts do really well with frozen prawn,mysis,and formula 1,2.I occasionally offer nutramar ova(good stuff for corals ,nems and small mouthed fish),baby brine shrimp,prime reefand rotifers(all frozen).I'm sure there are phosphates in these frozen foods also but probly not as much.Many salties defrost their food in water and dump the water (possibly even rinsing the food)before feeding(I don't).


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Nutritionally I might be inclined to believe prepared foods offer better values,that being said (and I do have NLS marine that when offered the fish gobble up)I just think without issues arising that my salts do really well with frozen prawn,mysis,and formula 1,2.I occasionally offer nutramar ova(good stuff for corals ,nems and small mouthed fish),baby brine shrimp,prime reefand rotifers(all frozen).I'm sure there are phosphates in these frozen foods also but probly not as much.Many salties defrost their food in water and dump the water (possibly even rinsing the food)before feeding(I don't).


I found that sweet spot in my tank...for balancing the waters free nutrients with the needs of it's inhabitants. I've been sailing along nicely. But I recently added some fussier SPS coral which are doing okay so far, but theoretically shouldn't be...or eventually won't be. I'm not sure how it will play out as SPS is a totally new science for me. I expected them to be dead already...but they're not dying. Yet. Just thought I'd try to come up with the most responsible feeding schedule possible and I'm fishing for what that is. It seems no 2 people do things the same way in SW. 

Thanks for the info. It's gonna help.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Goby said:


> I think it's awesome that you are putting so much thought into your clowns diet...if all clownfish could be so lucky.
> 
> Okay, so I looked up _Marine Feast _and it's stated ingredients are standard for the US industry so it's potentially an adequate diet. However it's a Chinese product and culturally, their treatment of animals is horrendous...beyond cruel...beyond unethical...downright evil IMO. Their industry standard is to not have an industry standard so who knows what's in their pet foods...likely someone's pet. I'd feed my clowns a hotdog before I'd feed them that...out of principle alone.
> 
> ...


So the marine feast is proberly not the best? i dont know if its me but it does seem to make a great deal of mess when i feed them, i only have 2 Amphiprion Ocellaris clowns, there about 2-3 month old, there tiny! if i can get a decent picture il upload one


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Heres some pics! 

http://i44.tinypic.com/xemkbd.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/sma9u1.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2e351xz.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/whguwh.jpg


----------

